# Pretty neat find (OLD CANOE)



## Hillbilly stalker (May 20, 2019)

https://www.akalaat4day.com/278.htm...IZ6UteBaRB4GWwg9lrSZy968nLTDcToKqfjuHDJutyrIw


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2019)

Wow, that is cool !!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 20, 2019)

Thats good stuff! Imagine the stories it could tell.


----------



## RootConservative (May 22, 2019)

Found one of these on my inlaws retirement property in North Central Florida.  Made permitting process a nightmare.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 22, 2019)

Pretty cool!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 22, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 22, 2019)

That’s an awesome find.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2019)

Mr. Vernon here on the Forum found a beauty of an ancient dugout canoe somewhere in the Darien area, I think. I believe it went to a museum. There`s been a few found around here.


----------



## CherryHBombMom (May 22, 2019)

I wouldn’t know what to do with myself if I found that. How awesome!


----------



## baddave (May 22, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Mr. Vernon here on the Forum found a beauty of an ancient dugout canoe somewhere in the Darien area, I think. I believe it went to a museum. There`s been a few found around here.


there is one mounted on the wall @ two way fish camp in the bait store.. we gawk @ it all the time .. it's about 1/2 of a  canoe but a super cool find


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 22, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Mr. Vernon here on the Forum found a beauty of an ancient dugout canoe somewhere in the Darien area, I think. I believe it went to a museum. There`s been a few found around here.


Is that the one they made a video on ? Thad Beckham was trying to help them date it. I'm sure you know Thad & Chad don't you Nic ? Their big time primitive also.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Is that the one they made a video on ? Thad Beckham was trying to help them date it. I'm sure you know Thad & Chad don't you Nic ? Their big time primitive also.




I think it is. Yes, I know them. They`re friends of mine.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 22, 2019)

Thems 2 fine fellows .


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 23, 2019)

Fascinating.
Looks as though it was built to be as comfortable as possible. Wonder how many generations it was in use?


----------



## GLS (May 23, 2019)

Lake Phelps near Mattamuskeet in NC has produced 30 dugout canoe finds since 1985.  Some were seen submerged by fishermen, but the most at one time was when firefighters pumping water to fight fires lowered the lake by 8".  Here's a link to the article.  I had no idea that the Algonquins were this far south.  Scroll down to Phelps lake article.  Gil
https://ncseagrant.ncsu.edu/ncseagrant_docs/cw/1990/cw_1990_06_JuneJuly.pdf


----------



## Big7 (May 23, 2019)

Gogators1856 said:


> Found one of these on my inlaws retirement property in North Central Florida.  Made permitting process a nightmare.



That was my next question.
Who get's to keep it - and if it's the finder, is it taxed?..

I'm pretty sure I'd take it straight home until I found out exactly what the deal was.

I know it happens all the time with various articles. Finder's keepers. Who else would have any right to ownership other than the finder.


----------



## RootConservative (May 24, 2019)

Big7 said:


> That was my next question.
> Who get's to keep it - and if it's the finder, is it taxed?..
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'd take it straight home until I found out exactly what the deal was.
> ...



We didn't actually find it.  It was found on the property years before they bought the property.  Whoever found the canoe notified the state of Florida and the state sent archaeologists to bring it back to the University of Florida Museum of Natural History.  When they bought the property this was not listed in the notes, however when they went to apply for building permits and their dock permit both the Suwanee river management district and army corps of engineers each had numerous hoops to jump through including hiring an archaeology consultant to excavate the wetlands to make sure no more canoes were present.  This expense is all of their pocket before they would be issued permits.  After the archaeology consultant excavated the wetlands the state made them hire another consultant to go through wetland delineation before permitting.  This has all taken place now and they have their permits and will be building in the coming weeks.  

Also, nothing was found but the state did notify them that if something was found in the wetlands it would belong to the state and them the landowner would be responsible for the bill.  However if it was found in the uplands it would be owned by the landowner and no further requirements from the state.  Luckily nothing was found.  The canoe is on display at the Florida museum of natural history at the University of Florida.

Still knowing all this after watching my in-laws go through this I still think the original story Hillbilly Stalker posted is a neat find.  I just want people to know of the process in Florida in case someone finds one on their land especially if they live in the Suwanee river management district.  It may be different for different parts of the state.


----------



## Big7 (May 24, 2019)

Ten'- fo'. I think I got it now. Sucks worse than even I thought. Reminds me a LONG time ago folks on both sides claimed silver and gold all of the east coast of Florida, both sides of the keys up the west coast around Perry, Fl. I think it's a load of bull chips. You should be able to keep anything except ordinance. But, like erryyy thing else, the goober*ment can mess up anything.

I can't really dive now because of lung problems hit me when I had all those surgeries- snorkel, a little bit better. I can do that for a few hours. 

I'm afraid my free diving days are over. 40 feet is a LONG WAY if one of your lungs only pumps in 75%. The other lung is 100%. So, I may have a few good one's left. Before all this happened, I could free dive 40 feet. No gear except a net knife and dye marker. Doubt I can do that anymore. Might try it soon to see if I can or not.


----------



## RootConservative (May 24, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Ten'- fo'. I think I got it now. Sucks worse than even I thought. Reminds me a LONG time ago folks on both sides claimed silver and gold all of the east coast of Florida, both sides of the keys up the west coast around Perry, Fl. I think it's a load of bull chips. You should be able to keep anything except ordinance. But, like erryyy thing else, the goober*ment can mess up anything.
> 
> I can't really dive now because of lung problems hit me when I had all those surgeries- snorkel, a little bit better. I can do that for a few hours.
> 
> I'm afraid my free diving days are over. 40 feet is a LONG WAY if one of your lungs only pumps in 75%. The other lung is 100%. So, I may have a few good one's left. Before all this happened, I could free dive 40 feet. No gear except a net knife and dye marker. Doubt I can do that anymore. Might try it soon to see if I can or not.


Understand completely my father was a green beret in Vietnam and has 2 black-belts.  He was a total bad-***.  Today he's pretty much confined to home and on oxygen 100% of the time.  One lung at 40% the other less.  Growing up we did a ton of diving and spear fishing.  Occasionally we free dove down to mid 30's maybe 40' spear fishing.  But since he got sick we haven't gone.


----------



## carver (May 24, 2019)

Here's a canoe I acquired from someone that found it over 50 years ago, its a cypress canoe that's 21 feet long and now resides at my cabin.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2019)

So cool.

The TAMU Aggies will fix it right up.

Makes me proud to be one!


----------



## Duff (Jun 1, 2019)

carver said:


> Here's a canoe I acquired from someone that found it over 50 years ago, its a cypress canoe that's 21 feet long and now resides at my cabin.View attachment 969988




Wow!


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 4, 2019)

My Dad found one in River Styx in Liberty County, FL when the water was really low.  It was big and about half stuck in the mud.  I wish I could have been with him when he found it because he was the only one who knew where it was.


----------

